# CHAOS DREADNAUGHTS: not for the faint of heart...



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Orignally that was going to be "chaos dreadnaughts: not for pussies" but i was advised against that. Well you're probably wondering now what the hell does JDWOOGIE have to say. Well i'm here to tell you just that!

I hearby found the "Chaos Dreadnaughts: not for pussies" fan club!!! I'd like the thread to be a place where all of us who aren't afraid to field a CSM Dreadie in a serious battle or tourney can share tales of fortune, distruction, failure, humor, and total catastrophic failure. Here we will not be looked at as a bunch of nuts who live each turn by the fate of a single die but as courageous die hard CSM players who just don't give a fuck! Any suggestions please place them here and maybe if this gets big enough i'll beable to give out 20 or so e-mail addresses with the domain name @CSMdreadnaught or something to that flavor. Please post pictures of your dreadnaughts, share battle tales, or just shoot the shit about dreadnaughts. I don't want to hear anything about those pussy space marine dreadnaughts. You guys don't count cause there is no risk. 
As always
Woog out! :victory:


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

MY CHAOS DREAD ONCE BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF 
A PUSSY SPACE MARINE DREADNAUGHT!
(oh wiat not supposed to metion them )

i love our dreads! i cant ever recall mine killing my own guys!
and just recently it took out a bunch of space wolves and a land raider at a local 
tournie
its missing an arm though ):


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Couldn't you just make them CCW-dreads and ensure that the only people they can see from their peripherals is other dreads? I mean, that'd mean you have to frenzy twice in a row to shoot your own dudes, and gives you a nice kann wall effect, although rhinos would do it better.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Couldn't you just make them CCW-dreads and ensure that the only people they can see from their peripherals is other dreads? I mean, that'd mean you have to frenzy twice in a row to shoot your own dudes, and gives you a nice kann wall effect, although rhinos would do it better.


I think you totally missed the point of this.... 

woog out


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed I did.

But _my_ point was that they can be for the weak of heart as well, as long as said weakling plays chaos.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My Dread hates me. The first game I used it, it killed my Land Raider in the 2nd turn. The next game, it gunned down a unit of raptors... and the chaos lord inside the unit. My theory is that the guy driving my dread is actually a sneaky loyalist _pretending_ to be Chaos. What a jerk!

I did once manage to kill Ghazghull with him though, so he's forgiven. :mrgreen:

And, because it's a Woog thread:

Inquisitor Varrius, Signing Off


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have only played a couple of games. One was an apoc game with two chaos dreads. One with autocannons and one with lascannons. It was my greatest triumph and my greatest failure. First round fire frenzy with the LC dread. Utterly destroys my ac dread first shot. Only other thing in sight ,enemy tank, blew that up too. Next round roll cc psycho and he charges up the side of the board. Survives a heap of shooting and destroys a second tank next round before being imobilized. Took a decent chunk out of the enemy force on that side of the table.

I love my dreads. I have 6 chaos dreads (one of which is an old space crusade dread)and 2 loyalist ones that i use with my renegade admech force. I must be as mad as my dreads.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Sanity... is for the weak!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Calamari said:


> Sanity... is for the weak!



No its, _Sanity is for the week, Insanity is for the weekend._ 


I have merged the duplicate thread into this one.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Have any of you ever considered playing the rules as I read them? - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41199 - Dread LOS (feel free to just read my posts first time through until you get the argument.  )


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> My theory is that the guy driving my dread is actually a sneaky loyalist _pretending_ to be Chaos. What a jerk!


Alpha Legion!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:laugh: Explains a lot, actually. The game where he killed my Land Raider he did more VP damage to me than anything else on the board. Beyond that, he has been actually useful once or twice.

Inquisitor Varrius, Signing *cough*


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, sure. He has his self-worth to consider, and he dreads the prospect of being consigned to the bitz box.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I want to use 2 DCCW Dreads. I have one for my Slannesh army, Hoping to god that Sooic Weapons and Doom Sirens can be used for CSM Dreads again. Till then Im going to try him as a 2 DCCW and tear up any opposittion. When I did field him he was blown to pieces or Immobilized by turn 2. Last time I used him he actually got into grips and whooped another loyatist Dread, killed a RB, and then a 4 man Tac Squad before my friend failed his Leadership and ran off. Very nice.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I fielded mine in a friendly tourny, and it was really fun. With a Plasma Cannon and a missile launcher, he annihilated a CC Carnifex, a squad of devastators, took a wound of an Avatar and killed some Dark Reapers. Sadly, he Fire Frenzied once and was able to shake my Vindicator(and since that I always take Daemonic Possession)

He only ever killed 2 normal Marines, and that's why I love him. And having seen TKE's thread and the new venerable dread, I might buy one and turn it to the glory of Chaos!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I told this story a dozen times at least, but here it goes again... 

On one occasion I built a list that had Kharn a a squad of Zerkers in a LR, a boxful or two of CSM and three 2xDCCW Dreads against a Tau player with two Hammerheads and a three man squad of Broadsides. I said to myself "thats it, I'm fucked". But what actually happened made me feel sorry for my poor opponent and the Tau race in general.
I guess its no surprise that Kharn rolled ahead in the Kharnmobile with his buddies and butchered half the Tau army (and a few of his mates too) by doing so, and on one occasion he was shot at by 10 Fire Warriors well within rapid fire range and didn't take a single wound. I loled my ass off. :grin: 
My Dreads were miraculous though. I thought that the railguns are going to make short work of them, but lo and behold! my opponent managed to suck with rolls to the extent that he either A, couldn't hit B, couldn't even GLANCE C, I rolled a lucky 4+ for cover and saved my Dread's ass. And then there was this moment where one of my Dreads was some 14-15" away from his Hammerhead and I rolled a six for behaviour. I felt so fiendishly lucky I thought I was going to grow horns on the spot. Then I rolled a 5 for fleet and look what happened: my Dread got into charge range! :grin: Tore the Hammerhead apart like it was made of paper maché.  :laugh:

Theres going to be a 1250 point Tournament at our LGS on the 14th of April (or so) and it seems I have just enough points (thanks to the rules) to field a Plasma Cannon Dread. The list includes Kharn and in a Land Raider with Zerkers. I'm so looking forward to the Tournament. :grin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> And having seen TKE's thread and the new venerable dread, I might buy one and turn it to the glory of Chaos!


As long as you can convince your opponents to read...even if they don't agree you should get them to try it and see how much more natural it is.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Calamari said:


> Sanity... is for the weak!


I think the best DOW2 Chaos Dread quote is "This is not life, THIS IS MY TOMB!"


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Theres going to be a 1250 point Tournament at our LGS on the 14th of April (or so) and it seems I have just enough points (thanks to the rules) to field a Plasma Cannon Dread. The list includes Kharn and in a Land Raider with Zerkers. I'm so looking forward to the Tournament. :grin:


Don't know how familiar you are with the plasma cannon dread... he is a fickle beast. make sore to try and get some sort of cover between your army and the dreadnaught. I usually set my terrain so that i can get him behind a rock or mountain by turn 1 or 2 that way it's kinda safer. but my greatest triumph for the dread was a battle vs. yep, you guessed it, space wolves! My army was charging forward on the left side of the battle field and pulled the battle that way. My dread was behind a rock and couldn't shoot till turn 3. He rolled fire frenzy... took out a whole squad of grey hunters, next turn he got hit by a melta but since i gave him extra armor and he took a stunned shot he kept on rolling forward. he took a wound to my oppenents hq and then next turn he rolled a 6 and got into CC and tied up his HQ for a round till my zerkers and DP tore up the rest of his army and got there to mop up the rest. I love my dread
woog out!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Don't know how familiar you are with the plasma cannon dread... he is a fickle beast. make sore to try and get some sort of cover between your army and the dreadnaught. I usually set my terrain so that i can get him behind a rock or mountain by turn 1 or 2 that way it's kinda safer. but my greatest triumph for the dread was a battle vs. yep, you guessed it, space wolves! My army was charging forward on the left side of the battle field and pulled the battle that way. My dread was behind a rock and couldn't shoot till turn 3. He rolled fire frenzy... took out a whole squad of grey hunters, next turn he got hit by a melta but since i gave him extra armor and he took a stunned shot he kept on rolling forward. he took a wound to my oppenents hq and then next turn he rolled a 6 and got into CC and tied up his HQ for a round till my zerkers and DP tore up the rest of his army and got there to mop up the rest. I love my dread
> woog out!


I think that whenever you don't think about where you put your Dread he won't do much trouble. For instance, I put two Plasma Cannon Dreads right behind a big tower and they were hugging each other in order to stay hidden... or at least get a cover save.  I did roll a one eventually - you can't evade Murphy's Law forever! But by the time that happened my Dreads put some distance between each other, and a Drop Pod happened to DS pretty close to my Dread... no, the Drop Pod didn't get hurt at all, one of the shots scattered on the Dread but to no avail and the other decided to check out the neighbouring table.  
My conclusion at that time was that when you use Dreads you have to work like a Dread: you have conscious moments but just as many unconscious ones where you do all kinds of crazy shit; which can be good or bad for you depending on the whim of the Die Gods.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My new personal tale of glory:
I play a house rule with my friend where a unit killed in its shooting phase still gets to shoot. (It's assumed the projectiles are in mid-air when the firer dies.) This rule was introduced as my friend has a habit of vaporizing his own Sm units with orbital strikes, and I agreed they should get some shots, as they're presumably not immolated until after they've fired.

This game, I tried fielding a pair of chaos dreads, one with lascannon, one with plasma. The simple plan of shooting any tanks or MEQ units that came within range was working pretty well. Then disaster struck. I rolled snake eyes for my dreads. 

Apparently, Alpha Legion dread had infected his comrade, and they opened fire on the nearest units... themselves. Long story short, it turns out dreads do not hold up to either plasma or lascannons at close range. This is the first time two of my units have actually killed each other. :cray:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I think that whenever you don't think about where you put your Dread he won't do much trouble. For instance, I put two Plasma Cannon Dreads right behind a big tower and they were hugging each other in order to stay hidden... or at least get a cover save.  I did roll a one eventually - you can't evade Murphy's Law forever! But by the time that happened my Dreads put some distance between each other, and a Drop Pod happened to DS pretty close to my Dread... no, the Drop Pod didn't get hurt at all, one of the shots scattered on the Dread but to no avail and the other decided to check out the neighbouring table.
> My conclusion at that time was that when you use Dreads you have to work like a Dread: you have conscious moments but just as many unconscious ones where you do all kinds of crazy shit; which can be good or bad for you depending on the whim of the Die Gods.


Huh.
That's a good idea actually.
Keep a Chaos Dreadnought near another Dreadnought, and don't give them any anti-vehicle guns.
That way, if either of them roll a fire frenzy, there's little or no damage done


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Do you hear the voices too?!?!?!*

:biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sethis said:


> *Do you hear the voices too?!?!?!*
> 
> :biggrin:


:ireful2: Quit it with the eminently siggable posts!!!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Never fielded a Chaos dread in a tournament before, but I have fielded them in competitive games before, and oddly enough the greatest bit of luck I have had with any of my three dreads (really should field them all together for lol's) was when my FW word bearers dread was forced to stand still the whole game, but do to my opponent having a irrational hatred for dreads it absorbed half of his armies shooting twice before being made completely useless. I believe he was hit with 5 laz cannons 4 auto cannons, and a demolisher round, and by the end of it all he had no guns was immobilized and stunned more then 5 times.

By the way who dares me to field all three together common taking all bets. Speaking of which what do all your dreads look like I myself have 1)A FW double chain fist word bearers dread 2)A really heavily converted daka dread with missile launcher and auto cannon 3)One of those classic... oh god we need a new dread model with the CCW/interchangeable plasma cannon, Multi-melta, or heavy bolter.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

So yeah, I've decided that Chaos Dreadnoughts are actually quite good.
For a similarly equipped loyalist Dreadnought, they cost around 5 points less, and have an extra attack.
Taking a Missile Launcher is free, and can replace either arm (unlike a normal Dreadnought), and taking a Heavy Flamer is also cheaper.

So, if you use them wisely, a Chaos Dreadnought is actually BETTER on average.

Obviously the above example is evidence enough that they aren't exactly reliable though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> 3)One of those classic... oh god we need a new dread model with the CCW/interchangeable plasma cannon, Multi-melta, or heavy bolter.


With Power Scourge? Cool...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sethis said:


> *Do you hear the voices too?!?!?!*
> 
> :biggrin:


Who said that???



I think we should do up a dread pics thread. They used to have one on B&C. Some magnificent stuff. Who is with me?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I currently have some on display in the Projects...should come up under New Posts' - but they are unpainted conversions. Oh, and Loyalist...


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

one game my own dread gave my enemy two kill points with its plasma cannon...


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Who said that???
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should do up a dread pics thread. They used to have one on B&C. Some magnificent stuff. Who is with me?


put them here... this is the "Chaos Dreadnaughts: not for pussies" fan club. I'll put up some i have some changes i'd like to do to my dread. Some highlights now that i'm starting to grasp the concept. 

But a new tale of dreadnaught craziness. So i'm playing a 750pt game against my buddies SW and i decide to try a new tactic of not spacing my Dread from my army and as new stratagies usually tend to do this one started off poorly, turn 1 he gets a 1 and blasts away 3 of my zerkers... one of the plasma cannon shots drifted off target luckily. Turn two he rolled a 6 and ended up charging into a battle of the HQ right along side my zerkers and kicked some ass. Next turn he got a nice 6 Grey wolf template lay for his flamer and took out 4 and wiped out another 2 with the plasma cannon. In CC he took out the last 2 in the unit. Next turn he was behind my remaining two 6 man squads of zerkers and my oppenent decided to try to take him out being cocky that his grey pups could take on my zerkers being outnumbered quite heavily. He managed to destroy 2 weapons. now because they shot at him they couldn't assualt my zerkers who handled them quite well in CC without need of support from the dreadnaught. So over all my dreadnaught caused 10 plus wounds and helped clean up a game in 4 turns... I love my dread!

woog out!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Played 3 games w a MM Dread last Saturday:
Game 1 Spearhead game vs the Flawless Host (Slaanesh bootcamp):
(He also had a Dread, but w TLLC and ML(!), which Fire Frenzied both turn 1 and 2 which was a pain in the ass!) He got his MM blown of turn 1 by the other Dread but somehow made it into CC with a CSM unit w PW on the Asp. He missed a lot of attacks and I sent in another unit of my own NMs. Some CC phases later my Asp and the Dread was left. There was an Immobilized Rhino 2 inches away (from the last victims) that the dread decided to fire frenzy on with his combi-bolter and actually shoot its bolter of! The turn after he apparently got frustrated over the fact that the Rhino survived its mighty Bolters and Raged instead and left it in ruins.
We both rolled like loosers this game, which made it interesting in its own way 

Game 2 DoW vs Necrons:
After running like mad turn 1 he decides to fire frenzy turn 2, despite not being in range of anything. He then spends 3 turns running around a big bunker complex (not rolling over 2 on any run roll), and on turn 6 rages into the huge combat that contains 3 units Warriors and 3 of my units. He kills 4 Necrons(!) and all 3 units tries to flee without success (I5 vs I2, good luck) and the Necrons phase out.

Game 3 Pitched Battle vs IG:
Spends turn 1 running again, fire frenzy turn 2 again (so I couldnt advance with a unit that lost its Rhino turn 1) but this time on a Hellhound, Immobilizing it, then advancing on it and blowing its turret of, and kills it in CC the turn after, and around that time there wasnt anything left to hunt.


My conclusion to the CSM Dread is that as long as youre not playing DoW setups its fairly ok. You do have to realize that the Dread is a dork which will do all it can to ruin your plans though, so keep the area in front of it empty. DoW can easily completely ruin everything. Fire Frenzy turn 2, specially if combined with a bad run roll turn 1, spells trouble. You have to reserve a huge area for "Dread LoS fuckup prevention", and this can force you to leave a big part of the board with your other units.

Playing Noise Marine based CSMs quite often leaves me short on AT so there really aint much options with the Dread, MM, Xtra Armour and HF seems like the way to go for a few reasons. The first one is naturally the fairly short range of the MM, you have to get close to make use of it, the second one is naturally Rage, who doesnt like fleeting Dreads? It must happen! Finally the further away from the rest of your army the Dread is, the less chance of terrible Fire Frenzies


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity Maiden, do you play the Dreadnought as LOS or 360 when it comes to fire frenzies?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity Maiden, do you play the Dreadnought as LOS or 360 when it comes to fire frenzies?


Here's the deal i have with people always bitching and moaning about "ohh it's LOS not 360." IT'S FUCKING 41K, WHAT ARMY GOES INTO BATTLE IN A GIANT FUCKING MOTORIZED HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED WALKING LONG RANGE FIRING, AGILE CLOSE COMBAT, BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKING BEHEMOTH OF A VEHICLE AND NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF HUD (heads up display) MOUNTED FOR THE OPERATOR TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE HELL IS IN FRONT OF, BEHIND OF, NEXT TO, UNDER, AND ABOVE??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? It's 360 quit arguing, it says closest target. it's why they're cheap and it's why this tread exists!

woog out!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Here's the deal i have with people always bitching and moaning about "ohh it's LOS not 360." IT'S FUCKING 41K, WHAT ARMY GOES INTO BATTLE IN A GIANT FUCKING MOTORIZED HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED WALKING LONG RANGE FIRING, AGILE CLOSE COMBAT, BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKING BEHEMOTH OF A VEHICLE AND NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF HUD (heads up display) MOUNTED FOR THE OPERATOR TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE HELL IS IN FRONT OF, BEHIND OF, NEXT TO, UNDER, AND ABOVE??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? It's 360 quit arguing, it says closest target. it's why they're cheap and it's why this tread exists!
> 
> woog out!!!!!:angry:



Bit over the top, don't you think?
I was just asking.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> Here's the deal i have with people always bitching and moaning about "ohh it's LOS not 360." IT'S FUCKING 41K, WHAT ARMY GOES INTO BATTLE IN A GIANT FUCKING MOTORIZED HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED WALKING LONG RANGE FIRING, AGILE CLOSE COMBAT, BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKING BEHEMOTH OF A VEHICLE AND NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF HUD (heads up display) MOUNTED FOR THE OPERATOR TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE HELL IS IN FRONT OF, BEHIND OF, NEXT TO, UNDER, AND ABOVE??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? It's 360 quit arguing, it says closest target. it's why they're cheap and it's why this tread exists!
> 
> woog out!!!!!:angry:


Much anger in this one... :aggressive:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Much anger in this one... :aggressive:


Control your emotions, you must.
Or fall to the dark side, you will.
:mrgreen: < Yoda.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> Here's the deal i have with people always bitching and moaning about "ohh it's LOS not 360." IT'S FUCKING 41K, WHAT ARMY GOES INTO BATTLE IN A GIANT FUCKING MOTORIZED HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED WALKING LONG RANGE FIRING, AGILE CLOSE COMBAT, BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKING BEHEMOTH OF A VEHICLE AND NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF HUD (heads up display) MOUNTED FOR THE OPERATOR TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE HELL IS IN FRONT OF, BEHIND OF, NEXT TO, UNDER, AND ABOVE??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? It's 360 quit arguing, it says closest target. it's why they're cheap and it's why this tread exists!
> 
> woog out!!!!!:angry:


even Khorne reckons this is to angry for him....nah just kidding 

makes sense though, the Dreadies in DOW (as reference) swivel on their legs to fire at something more than 180 degrees in front of them


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Well that wasn't directed at anyone in particular so not to offend you winterous... you didn't specify how you felt so maybe you have a guilty conscious?

woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Well that wasn't directed at anyone in particular so not to offend you winterous... you didn't specify how you felt so maybe you have a guilty conscious?
> 
> woog out!


You didn't offend me, just like.
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> IT'S FUCKING 41K,


No, it's FORTY k. :wink:



> WHAT ARMY GOES INTO BATTLE IN A GIANT FUCKING MOTORIZED HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED WALKING LONG RANGE FIRING, AGILE CLOSE COMBAT, BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKING BEHEMOTH OF A VEHICLE AND NOT HAVE SOME SORT OF HUD (heads up display) MOUNTED FOR THE OPERATOR TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE HELL IS IN FRONT OF, BEHIND OF, NEXT TO, UNDER, AND ABOVE??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Couple issues here.

1) Sophisticated? Not really. Most modern tanks outrange and outpower the fantasy weapons of 40k. 
2) Long Range? lol. Depends on weapons, huh? 
3) Agile? Really? Have you seen how they're depicted in the fluff, and DoW?
Agile & Dreadnought does not compute.
4) HUD for the Operator. Remember, Chaos Dreads do NOT have a 'pilot' - they have a crazed, mortally wounded, limbless sack of meat encased in an amniotic sac that keeps his body at the minimal levels of consciousness, awareness and even life. The awareness they have is probably comparable to that of someone blind drunk, and, believe me, it's easy to come up behind such people, especially in the chaos that is a battlefield. 
5) It's ludicrous to suggest that a CRAZED Dreadnought would spin *BACKWARDS*, AWAY from the enemy it can probably fucking see in it's fucking face, and shoot something that MIGHT be there.
6) GW have made it eminently clear that the span of a 6 turn game is roughly 60 seconds of real time, if even that. You think they're THAT fast? Really?



> It's 360 quit arguing, it says closest target. it's why they're cheap and it's why this tread exists!
> 
> woog out!!!!!:angry:


They are NOT cheap, they are _slightly_ cheaper than loyalist counterparts, because they might not do what you want, not because they like being sodomised by enemy heavy weapons.

As regards 360* - show me what page in the book it says that. ANY 40k book from this Edition. Then show me where it says Dreadnoughts follow Infantry rules for shooting anyway.

You can play the game whatever way you please, but some of us prefer to use the rules we paid good money for - and when we don't, we do it through choice, not misunderstandings.

Have a nice day woog, hopefully you will be calmer when you read this and reply.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If only Chaos dreads where only 100 points a pop regardless of weapons then I would always find room for three since at the vary least they would operate as fire magnets.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> No, it's FORTY k. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright lets take this a step at a time,

1) show me a walking bipedal vehicle today that can fight infantry, tear apart tanks, and launch long and short ranged missiled attacks?

2) granted you're not always going to have a plas cannon but i think you got my point. it's as long range as most of the tanks if you equip it so.

3) Not agile? really? it says in the rules that it turns to face all attackers... If it's a 10 second period broken into 3 parts... tha'ts a dreadnaught facing up to 10 opponents in 3 seconds... you're right... that's slow and clumsy.... you want to talk about using rules you paid for then you might want to take advantage of that.

4) You're right they are a immobilazed sac of hate and rage. You think that space marines don't have a HUD type display in their helmets or all the opitcal implants and what not they have? what's to say that the lifeless sac still isn't using those. Or better yet. how does he target? i'm thinking it still has a HUD of some sort with some radar built in.

to be continued

woog out


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity Maiden, do you play the Dreadnought as LOS or 360 when it comes to fire frenzies?


I prefer to play the game by the rules. It makes things a lot easier in the long run:wink:



TheKingElessar said:


> As regards 360* - show me what page in the book it says that. ANY 40k book from this Edition. Then show me where it says Dreadnoughts follow Infantry rules for shooting anyway.
> 
> You can play the game whatever way you please, but some of us prefer to use the rules we paid good money for - and when we don't, we do it through choice, not misunderstandings...


I completely agree 100% with TKE here.

Rules are rules, you might think its "fluffy" that your Dread is an unplayable pile of goo, but honestly (if we continue this trail) why the hell would anyone use it then? Lets continue the "fluff thinking way". CSMs arent idiots, quite contrary they are a genius militarily force with superhuman powers, in fact the greatest threat that exists to the Imperium. Why the hell would they bring along some Metal coffin with guns that will ruin their own units? (And no, the common its Khorneish wont do here, not even Berzerkers are retarded regardless of what wannabe fluff Nazis think of it).


I would also like to see the "dreads see 360*" reference in the BRB if you dont mind


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not saying there is no HUD. I'm saying give reasons for why that makes any difference. Lunatics in a metal shell are unlikely, IMO, to have much in the way of spatial awareness.

I don't think they spin like some sort of batshit crazy robot dradle. Sorry. I imagine that is a bit of GW BS put there to stop people fretting about whether or not it can fight only enemies at front facing - and basically to make Dreadnoughts viable in the rules.

I await the rest.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

ok after responding in complete sentences and coherency only to receive a "database error" i will finish my response in not such a nice manor. 

5) basically if there is targeting of any kind in use then when the dread went crazy then he turns to the closest unit, per the rules you so preciously paid for, because the can't tell or doesn't care if they're friend or foe. you have to assume they any given unit in the same army knows the strategy and position of other friendly units. The dread goes crazy and wants to unleash pain and havoc on the closest unit regardless of their position. 

6) and again i'll have to use the example that dreads face any opponent in CC. They use the front armor value for any attackers. Therefore they turn. Not because they don't attack behind them but because they can turn quickly. They are bat shit crazy robot dradles!!!! its an experienced warrior's last chance to shed blood and cause pain and havoc against those who put them in this shell!

as far as being cheap, i'll give you that one. They aren't "cheap" but they aren't expensive for something that gets 2 or more str 10 CC attacks! Heavy weapons and can move like infantry. I was ranting... give me that one... 

As far as the rules saying about seeing and shooting 360 degrees show me in the rule books where it says they don't. As far as shooting like infantry they do have to check LOS from the head and the weapon per the "walkers" section. 

And as far as rules go... It says nearest unit... not visible unit. Nearest. Doesn't say in front of, in the back of, or anything like that. CLOSEST!!! you paid for them... How bout you contact GW and see what they say and let us know. AND THIS IS the CSM DREADNAUGHTS: NOT FOR PUSSIES!!! fan club... not the nit pick the dreadnaught to hell thread...

And that was a calm reply. I just hear so much stuff about the stupid rule. If you field the CSM Dreadnaught you know the risk. This is only for people ballsy enough to take that chance of a Dreadnaught turning 180* and blasting the fuck out of their own troops. CAN I GET A HELL YEAH!

Woog out!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> ok after responding in complete sentences and coherency only to receive a "database error" i will finish my response in not such a nice manor.


Sorry to hear that, but don't take it out on others.



> 5) basically if there is targeting of any kind in use then when the dread went crazy then he turns to the closest unit, per the rules you so preciously paid for, because the can't tell or doesn't care if they're friend or foe. you have to assume they any given unit in the same army knows the strategy and position of other friendly units. The dread goes crazy and wants to unleash pain and havoc on the closest unit regardless of their position.


I understand, but I simply don't agree. If you have a crazed metal behemoth likely to turn on you at any time - that spent it's downtime chained up with Melta Bomb proximity mines around it - would YOU make it aware of your strategy, nevermind your position????!?!



> 6) and again i'll have to use the example that dreads face any opponent in CC. They use the front armor value for any attackers. Therefore they turn. Not because they don't attack behind them but because they can turn quickly. They are bat shit crazy robot dradles!!!! its an experienced warrior's last chance to shed blood and cause pain and havoc against those who put them in this shell!


You're assuming the enemy even get around the Dread. It hardly stops in place to let them.



> as far as being cheap, i'll give you that one. They aren't "cheap" but they aren't expensive for something that gets 2 or more str 10 CC attacks! Heavy weapons and can move like infantry. I was ranting... give me that one...


Perfectly fair.



> As far as the rules saying about seeing and shooting 360 degrees show me in the rule books where it says they don't.


As you know, that isn't how the rules work. Show me where in the rules it doesn't say "TKE Auto-Wins cos he Roxxorz!!!111!" Stupid, yes, but the same principle.



> As far as shooting like infantry they do have to check LOS from the head and the weapon per the "walkers" section.


 I advise you to reread that - they check LOS like a vehicle. Because they are a Vehicle.



> And as far as rules go... It says nearest unit... not visible unit. Nearest. Doesn't say in front of, in the back of, or anything like that. CLOSEST!!! you paid for them... How bout you contact GW and see what they say and let us know.


Sadly, they are persistently silent on the issue. You see, GW ignore Rules questions when they think they are perfectly clear. I, also, think it is perfectly clear - and I'm slowly changing the overall opinion (or so I hope.)



> And that was a calm reply. I just hear so much stuff about the stupid rule. If you field the CSM Dreadnaught you know the risk. This is only for people ballsy enough to take that chance of a Dreadnaught turning 180* and blasting the fuck out of their own troops. CAN I GET A HELL YEAH!
> 
> Woog out!


1) I am glad, maybe I'm getting through, lol.
2) Granted, the CSM Dread is unpredictable either way, but mine makes it ballsy, not reckless. IMO.

I would happily quote you the relevant pieces of rule again Woog, but they are in the thread I linked to already, and I honestly don't think you are going to change your mind. I don't wish to be rude, but why waste _both_ of our time? If you want to read my argument, you know where they are and I'd be happy to make it a Blog post here if you feel the thread makes it even more confusing with others chiming in etc. If you don't want to even read them, I'd waste my time typing (well...pasting...) and yours as you read my post to see what I said.

I DO think you need to reread the Walker section though, and that your fluff arguments are inherently flawed. To be fair, I think MOST people should reread MOST of the rules...it can't possibly hurt.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@thekingellesar: I think you misunderstood my opening statement. I meant the response wouldn't be as pretty and eloquent. not "not nice" as in an asshole way. I did miss your link to the other post but i will check that out. Meh people have differences.... I will check the walker rule out. I kinda read through the rules section all at once and i might have mixed up some sections. I'll get back to you on that. I don't know actual Fluff by the way. I never played DOW or read any fluff. So maybe if you could give me some good examples to read i'll get on that. I'm open to good points.

woog out!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I hate the current fluff on Chaos dreadnoughts I mean none of it makes sense now if they where deployed by drop pods then the whole crazed thing would make actual sense both in game terms and fluff, but seriously they are deployed with the main force making the whole thing seem both highly unlikely and just plain stupid considering that it may fire frenzy 2-3 times in 2 minutes meaning the whole time on route they would be randomly opening fire or at least for the few hours they where allowed to be operational.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I used to be a big fan of chaos dreads, but now i dont take the sods, all mine ever do is HF or Plas can my guys. I seem to do a better job killing my own gys with crazy dreads than my opponent and he does a cracking job anyways!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Christmas Dread says chill out. And so does his buddy, Decoration Defiler.









As for HUDs and all that: "This isn't life. THIS IS MY TOMB!!!"

Also, more Dread pics please. This thread is as random as it gets, so why not make it look better with a few nice pics?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> As for HUDs and all that: "This isn't life. THIS IS MY TOMB!!!"





Winterous said:


> I think the best DOW2 Chaos Dread quote is "This is not life, THIS IS MY TOMB!"


:|
I see what you tried to do there...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> :|
> I see what you tried to do there...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Well, shit happens. :grin: I thought I read that in another thread and not this one... sorry, I'm getting old and Dark Creed is too much of an awesome book to keep up with the rest of the world.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well, shit happens. :grin: I thought I read that in another thread and not this one... sorry, I'm getting old and Dark Creed is too much of an awesome book to keep up with the rest of the world.


I think that's easily the best quote in DOW2 right now though, it's so good!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the cause of so much joy and frustration on any battle field i embark upon... The Chaos Dreadnaught of the Legion of Woog!

View attachment 5760


View attachment 5761


Woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Here is the cause of so much joy and frustration on any battle field i embark upon... The Chaos Dreadnaught of the Legion of Woog!
> 
> View attachment 5760
> 
> ...


Stop.


HAMMER TIME!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Stop.
> 
> 
> HAMMER TIME!






:laugh:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I had another battle with a Daemon Army Of Tzeentch and Slannesh. t first I thought most of my guys were toast in turn 1 and 2. However my Termies miraculase survival in CC helped the left flank and my Dread won the right flank. My Beserkers piled out to charge some Daemonets, my DP was tied in CC with Horrors. So he (didnt know this till then) Flew his Flamers to my Beserkers and Blasted away. Oh No Mr Boll. 243 Pts Dead.... I was livid and so was my Dread. He charge those bastards like no ones buisness with his 2 DCCW and Heavy Flamer. Killed those bastards in 2 rounds and then charge the damn Daemonetts to tie the squad in CC for the rest of the game, protecting my right Flank hard core. He never was Immobil, or Weapon Destroyed through the whole game. What a champ .

Edit: I just watched that Vader video, awsome! Then that Golf Commercial with Vader too. LMAO.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You could just use the dred in a pure thousand sons army and not worry about the plasma cannon crazyness


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Barnster said:


> You could just use the dred in a pure thousand sons army and not worry about the plasma cannon crazyness


Or you could just stay away and not roll a one.  Seriously, taking a TS army just to keep your ass safe from your own Dread isn't the wisest idea I've ever heard. Not to mention that a TS army is possibly the most self-gimping army in the CSM Codex. 300 point/Troop? No thanks. And that comes from a TS fan, just so you know.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Barnster... do you have any cool dreadnaught stories, any tales of destruction laid upon you or your enemies? 


woog out!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My Dred once deceided to kill my DP with plasma cannon death, my friend found that highly hilarious, i didn't, last time they played tag team!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cyklown said:


> Couldn't you just make them CCW-dreads and ensure that the only people they can see from their peripherals is other dreads? I mean, that'd mean you have to frenzy twice in a row to shoot your own dudes, and gives you a nice kann wall effect, although rhinos would do it better.


Or equip them with heavy bolters and run them side by side so they cannot penetrate each other's armor.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

pathwinder14 said:


> Or equip them with heavy bolters and run them side by side so they cannot penetrate each other's armor.


The safest way to use a shooting capable CSM dread is to give him a Missile Launcher. This way he can shoot frag on your models, preferably tanks, and krak on the enemy


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

MaidenManiac said:


> The safest way to use a shooting capable CSM dread is to give him a Missile Launcher. This way he can shoot frag on your models, preferably tanks, and krak on the enemy


True but a dread with a plasma cannon is by far the sexiest.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dreads are one of the few places in a chaos army to get plasma cannons, you can get missiles and HBs on far safer units, if your going to play with crazy dreads go all out for fun plasma. They fill that niche.

C Dreads are probably not the best in a tourney army (not saying their bad, but there are probably better use of points availible)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Or, give him a Multi-Melta, because only Oblits have the option otherwise. Then, browbeat/cajole/convince your opponents to play LOS the way I say it works...lol

Even without that, MMs are by far the most cost-effective option.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My dread just ate Mephiston. :biggrin: Oh yeah.

Edit: Forgot it was a Woog thread,

Varrius Signing up/on/off/out
Whatever floats your gondola.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually now that I think about it three HB/missile launcher dreads would be both cheap, and terrifying against a swarm army, I mean it costs around 100 pts more to get that many decent anti infantry weapons anywhere else. 

For example in a unit of havocs the weapons alone would cost 120 points then the 10 man squads to shield said weapons would bring the total up to 420 points. The only other cheaper source of that kinda dakka would be three auto cannon HB pred, but why not take both the dreads and the preds then you could be throwing out 27 HB shots, 3 frag missiles, and 6 twin linked auto cannons hell that's enough dakka to kill units who have a 2+ armor save.Mind you said formation would cost almost 700 points, but the max min player inside me always likes symmetry in his douche bagginess.

On a funny side note such a mormation would make a ork player cry in a 1500 point game. See that nice big unit of nob bikers well 5 of them won't be seeing the next turn.... or all their freind in those fancy trucks behind them.

By the way before I go I just thought I would make a statement that would cheer all my chaos brethren up, and that's the idea that GW modifies unit rules depending on sales and to a lesser extent gamer feed back right? So do to lower sales of the old chaos dreadnaughts and the virtual boycott of their use by most chaos players. One can assume when the next codex is released in 1-2 years they will either be over powered or at the least usable in competative games. Same thing will be true of other useless units like spawn, but who cares about them. On a sad note we will more then likely loss double DP, lash, and the ability to take a GD and two DP's in one list. 

Talking about dreadnought brings me back to the glory days of chaos dread from back in the day where chaos players would rejoice at a fire frenzy or blood frenzy role. You know before both rules where made incredible liabilities instead of something that was looked forward to. I mean blood frenzy used to double your number of attacks which made a hell lot more since then it just moving slightly faster towards the enemy. Not to mention they would only double tap on a friendly if their was no other available target, which makes perfect since considering if a chaos dread fired on my own forces, and I was a chaos lord I can guarantee said dreadnought would be used as the armies target dummy for the next artillery practice.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Snake40000 said:


> True but a dread with a plasma cannon is by far the sexiest.


YOU CALLED, MASTER?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Well i've made a formal decision: With my b-day rapidly approaching and me dropping hints left and right to my wife and inlaws about hobbytown usa gift cards, i've decided to drop the idea of buying my 2 rhinos and i'm going to pick up at least 1 more dreadnaught depending on how much i score from the reletives. I just want some suggestions. Should i hold onto the cash and wait for the new CSM Dreadnaught model however long that takes to come out or should i go with the new space pups dreadnaught and convert the hell out of it?


woog out!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Or you could go all alpha legion like, and wait bidding your time for the new codex lulling your opponents into a false sense of security then pow your army re-emerge with all the newest broken units the moment the new codex get released (and our formerly beloved dreadnoughts of course). However if you don't want to wait on GW for a year or two I would suggest just converting up the SW dreadnought.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I think my army is so old that all the new broken units i'll probably be able to make becuase all of the awesomeness of my army when i first played has pretty much crapped out except my zerkers and they're even watered down. COME ON!!!! what happened to furious charge ment an extra D6 and fleet on a 6! but anyhow i'm pretty sure raptors are due for some serious unsuckifying and possessed are due to have a pretty severe ungayification. 

I think i'll convert a SW dreadnaught casue i don't want to wait. That would really piss my buddy off though because he can't afford one right now and needs a SW dreadnaught desperately... MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!! i think i'll do that to keep up the moral of my chaos troops...

woog out!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd rather take a look at the FW Dreads they're badass. Actually, I wish I could buy the Word Bearer one, so I could have a homebrew Warmonger that WTFPWNs you on a 6, regardless of what you are. 'cause thats what basically happened at the end of Dark Creed. I mean, there was this overpowered Necron Lord that kept rolling sixes for armour and invulnerable saves as if all he had on his dice were sixes, and then came across the Warmonger and pretty much rolled over him like the rabid DCCW-toting steam train he was.

RIP Warmonger. Your asskickery shall forever be remembered.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Convert it!!! It's far more Chaos-y.

lol


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah... Nurgle and orks, the two armies where craftsmanship and shoddy work are the same thing.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Well i've made a formal decision: With my b-day rapidly approaching and me dropping hints left and right to my wife and inlaws about hobbytown usa gift cards, i've decided to drop the idea of buying my 2 rhinos and i'm going to pick up at least 1 more dreadnaught depending on how much i score from the reletives. I just want some suggestions. Should i hold onto the cash and wait for the new CSM Dreadnaught model however long that takes to come out or should i go with the new space pups dreadnaught and convert the hell out of it?
> 
> 
> woog out!


Get a Venerable Dreadnought model; it looks awesome and has a lot of weapon options.
You then convert it a lot, and done.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

That's the name. Venerable dreadnaught... that was the model i am hoping to get. I hope i don't end up with Gift cards to Gamestop... So converting the hell out of a venerable dreadnaught would be so much cooler then converting a ps3 game case....

woog out!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

I dunno, to see an orky conversion of a Ratchet and Clank case into a Def Dread...


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> I'd rather take a look at the FW Dreads they're badass. Actually, I wish I could buy the Word Bearer one, so I could have a homebrew Warmonger that WTFPWNs you on a 6, regardless of what you are. 'cause thats what basically happened at the end of Dark Creed. I mean, there was this overpowered Necron Lord that kept rolling sixes for armour and invulnerable saves as if all he had on his dice were sixes, and then came across the Warmonger and pretty much rolled over him like the rabid DCCW-toting steam train he was.
> 
> RIP Warmonger. Your asskickery shall forever be remembered.


Hell yeah i'm going to listen to you instead. I misread your FW abbreviation! Forge wold dread hear i come!!!!

woog out!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Chaos Dreads are sweet. I can't wait to get one myself and start playing with some color schemes


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Keep in mind said dread is also around 10-15 dollars more expensive then any other dreadnought when you take into account shipping, and handling. Not to mention the 1-2 months before it arrives. I should know I have the word bearers dreadnought from FW. However I do have to admit it is incredibly kick ass.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

put up some pics of that bad boy! let me see what i'm getting myself into here... it really takes 1-2 months for them to ship it? Do they send it by rowboat across the atlantic? the by 3 legged burrow? Well in your case Lukevalantine they'd send it by rowboat across the atlantic and then strap it to the back of an eskimo being chased by a polar bear. (i'm sorry that's a joke... i really hope that one didn't offend)
woog out!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I thought I would finally post my dreadnoughts since I have been meaning to for a while now.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but I don't really know how to put to images in one post.
So here is a close up of the one your really interested in.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet, I like the long-leg one, looks unorthodox, but ready to kick people to death!
Probably his only form of self-defense really.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Sweet, I like the long-leg one, looks unorthodox, but ready to kick people to death!
> Probably his only form of self-defense really.


Maybe it was originally an Angry Marine Dreadnought with Dreadnought Close Combat Feet, so even with both arms blown away hes still going to stomp you with 2 S10 attacks that ignore armour. :victory:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Maybe it was originally an Angry Marine Dreadnought with Dreadnought Close Combat Feet, so even with both arms blown away hes still going to stomp you with 2 S10 attacks that ignore armour. :victory:


Or if he got really pissed off, he could stand on one leg, turn 45* to the side, and have THREE arms!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Or if he got really pissed off, he could stand on one leg, turn 45* to the side, and have THREE arms!


Beware the Kung-Fu Dreadnought! :laugh:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are much better models then the standard GW ones! The word bearers i saw had flames instead of bat wings.... is the misrepresented on their website? Either way very nice! Three dreadnaughts is better than 1!

I was considering going with a CCW dreadnaught but i decided that i'd rather either chance having 2 plasma cannon Dreads or 1 plasma and 1 multimelta. I think i'll buy one of each arm and somehow rig the arms to be interchangable.... i'm thinking velcro........... i can see it now after rolling a 1 on the first turn. "no no no no no no.... he has a heavy bolter on that arm *insert velcro noise here* see... there wasn't a plasma cannon there...."

woog out!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh crap your right that it is a Night Lord dreadnought, damn I never even thought to check the model when I got it in the mail to make sure they sent the right one.... kinda a major oversight on my behalf, still the Night lord dreadnought does look allot more creepy.

Here is something to contemplate FW also sells individual weapon mounts if you want to customize up your CSM dread.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Beware the Kung-Fu Dreadnought! :laugh:







Or, the classic...






Imagine a Dread like THAT...:shok:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dread pics. The only two of my CSM Dreads i have photos of.

Psycho Killer








My first. Built for the previous dex. Hence Ac,havoc launcher and dccw.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thats it, now I have to buy a CSM Dread and put him in a kung-fu stance. :laugh: Goodness, if only I had enough money to fulfill all the crazy ideas I have...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Last timme I used a Chaos Dread-it did everything I needed it to do  (Control when goin forward, Fire frenzy gurad with me havey Flamer, Fleet into combat range of a Russ, control then fleet into the Inquisitor Unit )


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my CHaos dread, although it is getting a little battle worn.










It used to have the possed rules, plus Warp amps and a cursed icon (I think it was called that), which meant if if won a round of close combat you took an extra 4 off your opponents leadership. Damn those were great rules. It took out 2 squads of Necron warriors in 2 rounds event without the DCCW by just killing a single model in eahc sqaud. 

Happy days.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet model too. Nice work Humakt


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I can't help but wonder what is that Dread doing to that Daemonette. Awesome model by the way.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I can't help but wonder what is that Dread doing to that Daemonette. Awesome model by the way.


The whole concept was how can you make a dreadnought with breasts. I cant remember why now. You can just about see the seat she is sitting on instead of the place where the pilot normally goes.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Very awesome dreads Shaantitus! Your first one looks very mechwarriorish. brings back childhood memories....

Great conversion Humakt! What did you use for your base to make the bricks? If you don't mind me asking.

woog out!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

humakt said:


> The whole concept was how can you make a dreadnought with breasts. I cant remember why now. You can just about see the seat she is sitting on instead of the place where the pilot normally goes.


Well I have a picture of a Soul Grinder with breasts but a Dread... unique idea indeed... though that was the last thing I thought was the case... :grin: I know, I'm going to burn in hell.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hurray for busty dreadnoughts!

Also any suggestions for names for my dreadnoughts I really haven't ever thought of naming them before since I only take them in friendly games which accounts for about 20% of all the games I play.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

larry, moe, and curly. If you want to go in the opposite direction manny, moe, and jack....

woog out!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think that naming your minis is something you do on a whim, or others start calling your mini names (in a good way). 

For instance, my original pair of Obliterators were named Grumpy and Sleepy by someone I can't quite remember (the names are those of two dwarves from Snowwhite) because Grumpy's left arm is standing while Sleepy's is looking down a bit. 

Or it might just be a title, not a name; one of my Rhinos is called "The Indestructible Rhino" (it survived two full turnfuls of a Baneblade's fury, and in the third turn it was the Demolisher Cannon that took him out; I was rolling 4+s like crazy then), another one is "The Killer Rhino" (on one occasion it ran over the Deceiver who couldn't stop that 35 point metal fist of Chaos :grin. 

Or maybe the model itself might provoke a name; my Land Raider is called the Cathedral because its basically a LR with trophy racks that end up forming a fence on top of it. Another example would be my second Vindicator which is called the Rapid Firing Vindicator because instead of a pintle mounted TL-Bolter it has a crew member who is about to throw a Demo Cannon shell.

I hoped this helped somewhat.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

none of my army actually has a name... Just the "Legion of Woog" (if you mirror the Woog and flip it ina manner it looks like legion of doom. That's not why i'm woog though). The only member of my army worth naming would be my dread or my zerker squads. They tend to be the last two or three things standing in a bloody battle. My termies haven't earned their stripes yet and my raptors are waiting for a codex update.

woog out!

p.s. and to specify on my name suggestions. Sometimes i forget we're not all Americans (i guess that's kinda why my country has the rep it does....). Larry, moe, and curly are the Three stooges. A black and white comedy about these three guys who do slapstick comedy. Manny, moe, and jack are 3 guys who are the mascots for a franchised auto repair company called Pep Boys... any questions.... Topeka it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

As always Khorothis your insight is appretiated... hmm I think I will name the dakka dread Makorov the chain fisted super dread Biggy Man (Video game reference), and for the plain regular dread something generic like Slade. 

Oh so my narcissism isn't blatantly obvious I feel I most ask. What have all the other members of this unofficial club decide to name their dreadnoughts?

And yes Jdwoogie I was one of the handful of people that probably got the reference, but since I am a stick in the mud I like to go with serious/inside joke names for my mini's (Still enjoy the suggestions of others though it allows insight into how their minds work)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You could just name your CF Dread "Bob the Choppy". Its orky to the extreme but you really need to think outside of your own box. Also, names should be short and ideally they define the character. Commissar Kharn is a nice example (mine actually has a commissar hat :grin. Grumpy and Sleepy are decent examples too because not once did they arrive in turn two, or maybe I was so euphoric when they actually did that I can't remember. And I think it was Grumpy who went through a ten man Fire Warrior squad like a steam train: not exactly quickly, but definately decisively. :grin:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, let's see, three great (well funny) things my favourite Chaos dread did.

1) Managed to blow itself up with its own Plasma cannon, and after I'd been crowing about my mate's Libarian rolling two straight doubles.

2) Wiped out most of a Swooping Hawk squad, that had taken three turns to arrive from reserve, with its Plasma Cannon, before pulping the survivors.

3) Held up a squad of expensive Grey Knight Terminators and Captain Stern for three turns after charging them.

Overall this particular Dread has done very well, despite its suppossed disadvantages, but then again I did buy it from Germany... so it doesn't have to live with being done in one of my badly done paint schemes.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> 1) Managed to blow itself up with its own Plasma cannon, and after I'd been crowing about my mate's Libarian rolling two straight doubles.


BAHAHAHAHA!
Oh man, that's gotta take skill.

Related question, if a vehicle hits itself directly with an explosive weapon, which armour facing do you use?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends where the marker touches it. If it scatters to the side of the vehicle or to the rear or what not. Use the chart in the BGB.

Woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Depends where the marker touches it. If it scatters to the side of the vehicle or to the rear or what not. Use the chart in the BGB.
> 
> Woog out!


I mean a direct hit.
So you'd say that whichever armour facing it lands _in_ is the one you use?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually I was always under the impression you to the armor value of the facing side of where the attack issued from, and since that's always the front in most cases you take front armor. And with dreanoughts you really would have to hit yourself in the back somehow before facing really becomes a issue anyways.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Actually I was always under the impression you to the armor value of the facing side of where the attack issued from, and since that's always the front in most cases you take front armor. And with dreanoughts you really would have to hit yourself in the back somehow before facing really becomes a issue anyways.


That's what I figured it would be, which side of the vehicle the weapon is mounted on.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

It does address this exact situation in the 5th edition rule book. My friend is borrowing mine but when i get it back i'll do some reading a find out the page so we can come to a conclusive agreement. For some reason when you said about the side that you were fired out rang a bell but I'm not sure. Give me a few days and I'll get to the bottom of it.

Look at it this way. You're about 30 inches out and your a little to the left of a tank's track. You clearly have a shot at the side armor but you're without a doubt facing the front armor. You take your shot and aim at front armor but it scatters so it hits the side armor. How do you take it? Side or front. I know there is a section in the rules about that exact situation. I'll look it up when i get my book back tomorrow. And I'll probably have another tale of greatness from my next battle.

Woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> Look at it this way. You're about 30 inches out and your a little to the left of a tank's track. You clearly have a shot at the side armor but you're without a doubt facing the front armor. You take your shot and aim at front armor but it scatters so it hits the side armor. How do you take it? Side or front. I know there is a section in the rules about that exact situation. I'll look it up when i get my book back tomorrow. And I'll probably have another tale of greatness from my next battle.


In that case you hit the value the firing model (or weapon) is inside, but if it scatters so the central hole isn't on top of the vehicle you treat the shot as coming from the centre of the marker.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Please explain to me how could a Dread shoot himself in the ass with his Plasma Cannon. He can't even scratch his butt with his claws, and you're saying it is possible for a Dread to wipe his ass with a nice warm and sterilising plasma blast.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Anytime I've named Ork Deff Dreads, it's simple things like 'choppy', 'stabby', and 'slashy'.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Please explain to me how could a Dread shoot himself in the ass with his Plasma Cannon. He can't even scratch his butt with his claws, and you're saying it is possible for a Dread to wipe his ass with a nice warm and sterilising plasma blast.


haha!:laugh: Just for shits and giggles let's play this out. You're 2 inches from a target because for some reason they didn't charge you or you fire frenzied two in a row. You role a 1 again. Target is 2 inches in front of you. You have a plasma cannon. You rolled a scatter die 4 inches straight back at you. That would be a rear armor hit. As unlikely as it could be. There you are. Yes i think way to much about stupid things like this. 

Woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> haha!:laugh: Just for shits and giggles let's play this out. You're 2 inches from a target because for some reason they didn't charge you or you fire frenzied two in a row. You role a 1 again. Target is 2 inches in front of you. You have a plasma cannon. You rolled a scatter die 4 inches straight back at you. That would be a rear armor hit. As unlikely as it could be. There you are. Yes i think way to much about stupid things like this.
> 
> Woog out!


I'm making a thread to discuss how vehicle suicide works.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=603965#post603965


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> haha!:laugh: Just for shits and giggles let's play this out. You're 2 inches from a target because for some reason they didn't charge you or you fire frenzied two in a row. You role a 1 again. Target is 2 inches in front of you. You have a plasma cannon. You rolled a scatter die 4 inches straight back at you. That would be a rear armor hit. As unlikely as it could be. There you are. Yes i think way to much about stupid things like this.
> 
> Woog out!


It might work rules-wise but it doesn't make any sense IRL. A Dread blowing his own face away with his Plasma Cannon is perfectly fine (it actually happened to me, but fortunately, I rolled a one on penetration :laugh. But this...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> It might work rules-wise but it doesn't make any sense IRL. A Dread blowing his own face away with his Plasma Cannon is perfectly fine (it actually happened to me, but fortunately, I rolled a one on penetration :laugh. But this...


They have extra cooling systems, but they don't always work :biggrin:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

So it's time for... TALES OF THE DREADNAUGHT !!!!!

So i had my classic match up for CSM vs Space pups. We decided to set up the terrain using a scatter die... didn't work in my favor. Ended having to spend my first two turns getting out of cover. turn 1 i rolled a 6 with the dread so that was a little bit advantageous or would have been if my opponent didn't get 5's and 6's for all his run rolls. so by turn two he took 2 melta shots from less then 6 inches and lost his plasma cannon. So i'm all excited, i survived two meltas a point blank range and now next turn i'll it them with a heavy flamer and close combat the hell out of the pups. Not so much. rolled a 1 about 5 inches from then and ended up only taking out 2 of a squad of 11 grey hunters. Only to be destroyed next turn. So even though he got owned this round. We can't be winners all the time. 

Woog out!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I bet your thought this tread was dead! THINK AGAIN MUHAHAHAHA:laugh:!!!

So my reason for reviving this trhead was because I... Jdwoogie... have acquired a 2nd, yes i said 2nd chaos dreadnought. I decided against ordering from Forge world because of the wait time and my local hobby store can't order from them an i got a pretty nice gift certificate for my day of birth. I will make sure to post pics of progress. I have a pretty cool idea for Conversion on this one. Let me know if you're excited or not.
woog out!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The next two of my dreads. Nothing spectacular. The first is my first dread ever. So pretty basic in all ways.
The second is an ebay monster. Word bearers. Cost me $30. Happy with that.
There are still two to go but they are unfinished and my two loyalists don't count.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm excited if it's going to look like the Hulk when done...


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'm excited if it's going to look like the Hulk when done...


Well... to give you a hint i was thinking more of the lines so it would fit in Jurassic park...

woog out!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I found these old boys the other day. Don't mind the painting as they were done damn near 20 years ago when I was 15-16 years old and barely knew the right end of a paintbrush. 










Question is, would I be able to use these old farts in a friendly game? If so, could I or should I rebase them on the 60mm rounds? Thought's on this?
If I did use them I would strip and repaint them to some better standards for sure.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Please explain to me how could a Dread shoot himself in the ass with his Plasma Cannon. He can't even scratch his butt with his claws, and you're saying it is possible for a Dread to wipe his ass with a nice warm and sterilising plasma blast.


As a complete sidenote:
One player in my gaming club has managed (in 3d ed) to blow up 2(!) of his own Leman Russes with one of the Russes shooting its battlecannon and getting a horrible scatter.
Everything is possible in a dice game:laugh:



Unforgiven302 said:


> I found these old boys the other day....
> Question is, would I be able to use these old farts in a friendly game? If so, could I or should I rebase them on the 60mm rounds?


Ooooooooooooooooldschool:biggrin:

You would defo be able to use them, they are Chaos Dreadnoughts for sure, and pure RAW you would not need to rebase them either, since they came with 40mm square bases back then. I seriously doubt that anyone would mind if you did though:wink:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Stripped they would look better on the round bases, but that may just be me hating perpendicular angles in 40k

And anyway theres no school like old school


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Why did they ever change those models completely. They should have at least kept the "alien" headpiece and what not. Those just inspired my converted dreadnought. Thank you for posting those pics. I had no idea that's what they used to look like. Storms a Brewin...

woog out!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I have one of those old gents on a 60mm round base and I've yet to find someone who has a problem with him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Whenever i see older minis of the classic variety i try and pick them up. None of those have come my way yet but i am still looking. As stated previously. No school like the old school.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I found these old boys the other day. Don't mind the painting as they were done damn near 20 years ago when I was 15-16 years old and barely knew the right end of a paintbrush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Dreads are the sauce. I have one lying around, got to dig it up...:biggrin:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Those Dreads are the sauce. I have one lying around, got to dig it up...:biggrin:


To have such a piece "laying around" is a heartbreak :headbutt: :crazy: :hang1: :wacko: ... i am amused by the new smilies that have appeared btw. I wish i had 20 year old warhammer pieces laying around my place but i wasn't really into that when i was ...... 5 .... thanks again all of you for making me feel young again....

woog out! :crazy:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> I wish i had 20 year old warhammer pieces laying around my place but i wasn't really into that when i was ...... 5 .... thanks again all of you for making me feel young again....
> 
> woog out! :crazy:


Stick around the hobby long enough and your stuff will be antiques too!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

my raptors are getting there. I'm having a really hard time deciding if i want to keep them stock or green stuff them some massive wings....they're about 15 years old. Those were hand-me-downs... As was my dread because i just bought a new kit and it didn't include the hammer like mine is equipped with... strange... 57 bucks but didn't have a hammer...

woog out!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

When I bought mine a few years ago it diddn't have the hammer either. Only the plasma cannon, autocannons, claw and scourge. No bolters, hammer or lascannons.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> To have such a piece "laying around" is a heartbreak :headbutt: :crazy: :hang1: :wacko: ... i am amused by the new smilies that have appeared btw. I wish i had 20 year old warhammer pieces laying around my place but i wasn't really into that when i was ...... 5 .... thanks again all of you for making me feel young again....
> 
> woog out! :crazy:


Well, you're actually a year older than me then, but I inherited a few, including a Zoat, I think...somewhere...I may actually have TWO of those Dreads, it turns out. lol

RT Orks with RoKkit Launchas are awesome too.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Well i guess GW is thinking Less is more? Or they're greedy bastards. I'm leaning towards the greedy bastards because everything is getting more expensive and it seems like they're not quite as precise as they should be. I'm about 80% complete assembling my land raider and the amount of editing i have to do to the pieces. The doors don't come together correctly in the front. I had to cut down pieces to make the doors even able to open at all. I think for almost 60 bucks shit should be precise. Especially since they keep raising the price. I only hope when i start putting together my dread that everything matches up. I hate filing pewter. It makes such a mess.

woog out!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when those dreads first came out. I never got one, but I wish I had. I wasnt really into Chaos at the time.

As old school as these look I think I still prefer the new FW chaos dread's.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> ...I only hope when i start putting together my dread that everything matches up. I hate filing pewter. It makes such a mess.
> 
> woog out!





humakt said:


> As old school as these look I think I still prefer the new FW chaos dread's.


Completely agree here. I would never consider getting the normal CSM Dreadnought since it looks like, uuh, uke: 
I recently bought the Emperors Children Sonic Dreadnought from FW and despite being expensive I have to say its worth every single penny/dime/cent/whatnot simply because those models are creamed with awesome details:biggrin:
It did also fit together really well, I even managed to get a cast without air bubbles, so it was only to clean and build, pure ecstasy 

Shameless selfpromotion:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=612547#post612547

Read of the adventures of the Dread here over the course of 6 games


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Well as far as forge world went i'm impatient. Even though i probably won't get my dreadnought assembled for a long time yet i wanted to have it in hand. I did buy one of "normal" chaos dreadnought models but don't plan to keep it normal. I do plan on converting the hell out of it. I have some really good bits left over from my land raider and i'm going to go crazy with green stuff. Forge world models are better than i can convert mind you but i didn't feel like doing the conversion between euros to dollars.... and just my rough estimates made my head hurt. I was lucky enough to grab one that they forgot to jack up the price on and got it for a slightly discounted price but anyhow it's still a lot of money for pewter that won't fit together. Hopefully it won't turn out like ass but i am going to start it after my Land raider is complete and i'll start posting progression pics then... sorry for the rambling but i'm just a bit bored...

woog out!


----------



## KytoNova (Apr 16, 2010)

*Killed Fire Prisms*

My friend plays Eldar with 2 Fire Prisms in 1500 games, And I took out one with my crazy dreadnought roll, the shrapnel killed 1/2 a squad of guardeians and shook the other 'Prism he had sitting right next two it. If thats not a succesful Dreadnought going bonkers I dont know what is!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

KytoNova said:


> My friend plays Eldar with 2 Fire Prisms in 1500 games, And I took out one with my crazy dreadnought roll, the shrapnel killed 1/2 a squad of guardeians and shook the other 'Prism he had sitting right next two it. If thats not a succesful Dreadnought going bonkers I dont know what is!


I'm afraid you guys made a mistake there - shrapnel (ie, Vehicle Explodes!) can only inflict a S3 hit on anything not Embarked in the destroyed vehicle - this means all vehicles are immune to shrapnel.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'm afraid you guys made a mistake there - shrapnel (ie, Vehicle Explodes!) can only inflict a S3 hit on anything not Embarked in the destroyed vehicle - this means all vehicles are immune to shrapnel.


I think he used shrapnel as the actual blast template not the vehicle blowing up. But that's good information to know. Always learn something from you elessar...

woog out~!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> I think he used shrapnel as the actual blast template not the vehicle blowing up. But that's good information to know. Always learn something from you elessar...
> 
> woog out~!


Thanks. 

However, the centre of the blast could not have touched the 2nd Prism, making it half strength. Strongest Template/Blast a Chaos Dread can use is S7, so hits at S3 (You round down - I checked) SO, it cannot hurt a Prism.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, the centre of the blast could not have touched the 2nd Prism, making it half strength. Strongest Template/Blast a Chaos Dread can use is S7, so hits at S4 ( I think you round up...but now I'm suddenly unsure.) Either way, it stilll cannot hurt a Prism.


:goodpost:

Good point i forgot that blast templates get halved against vehicles...

woog out!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Time for a new report of Dreadnaught follies....

So played a game against my friend's changed up space wolf army with this newly added Long fangs..... Let me tell you how upsetting it is to have an imobilised CSM dreadnaught about 38 inches out from the long fangs at the top of turn 1.... and then after a spree of bad rolling for saves and looseing an entire squad of zekrers because they fail to land a hit at 3+ on top of the saves you roll a 1 and have half of your second squad wiped out.... Gotta love the Dreadnaught... Time to switch up my strategy and deployment phase.... Hopefully when i add my 2nd dread in my 750pt army things will turn around.... Woog out!


----------

